# AZ 2013 Utah Summit?



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2012)

I threw out the idea of having an AZ Summit here in Utah and it got some interest.  So I will start this thread to gauge if there is any interest and what folks would think regarding (1) timing, (2) location(s), and (3) other ideas.  

In that thread I had suggested Alta/Snowbird as the place to ski.  Snowmonster and I did 4 days there in March, 2 at each.  That might be an idea, with approaching Snowbird to see if they could give us a group deal if we have enough interest.  Otherwise, we can just base out of SLC and have folks get together at each resort each day.  

Thoughts?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 30, 2012)

That is awesome I love Alta, Snowbird,  and the others to, i be in for sure,


----------



## snoseek (Apr 30, 2012)

It's not my nature to commit to anything in winter but I do like road trips to Utah so there's a good chance I'll roll in for a few days anyway. I'm down with the bird.

If it snows at all I would be spending some time slightly to the north...


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 30, 2012)

snoseek said:


> It's not my nature to commit to anything in winter but I do like road trips to Utah so there's a good chance I'll roll in for a few days anyway. I'm down with the bird.
> 
> If it snows at all I would be spending some time slightly to the north...



My first time in utah i tried Snowbasin and that was great to, i just need to try Powder one of these days.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 30, 2012)

A trip to POWDER MOUNTAIN should be mandatory no matter where the summit is based in Utah!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 1, 2012)

johnskiismore said:


> a trip to powder mountain should be mandatory no matter where the summit is based in utah!



+100


----------



## 4aprice (May 1, 2012)

My plans are to be there the last full week in March, 2013.  If you hold it then I'm in.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snowmonster (May 1, 2012)

Barring any change of plans, I am in. I took a look at next year's academic calendar and spring break is from March 8-17. Prime time to slay some Mormon Pow! I'm all for a return to Alta-Bird and exploring Pow Mow. I'd throw in a trip to BCC - Solitude or Brighton. I hear the bc there is phenomenal.


----------



## Nick (May 1, 2012)

I've love to go, but it's not happening. I'm planning on a trip to CO to visit Ski Stef next year so if we want to do a secondary CO trip, that might work  otherwise I was using my vaca time to head to the Breckenridge area. (hopefully)


----------



## thetrailboss (May 1, 2012)

Re: Pow Mow  I have yet to go because last year when I visited it just did not have as much snow as LCC (I visited in December 2010).  This season I did not get up there.  My other concern would be getting there as it is a haul from SLC and if folks are flying in I imagine that we want to focus on a particular area(s) to make it easy.  This is partly why I suggested LCC because Snowbird has good lodging and Alta is literally over the ridge.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 1, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Re: Pow Mow  I have yet to go because last year when I visited it just did not have as much snow as LCC (I visited in December 2010).  This season I did not get up there.  My other concern would be getting there as it is a haul from SLC and if folks are flying in I imagine that we want to focus on a particular area(s) to make it easy.  This is partly why I suggested LCC because Snowbird has good lodging and Alta is literally over the ridge.



Think you can work any lodging/ticket deals for us?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 1, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Think you can work any lodging/ticket deals for us?



That would be the goal and the hope, hence another reason why I'd suggest focusing on places where I have at least some connection.


----------



## jlboyell (May 1, 2012)

im interested.  any other snowboarders sitting that alta day out?  i have the same spring break as snowmonster


----------



## vdk03 (May 1, 2012)

I am definitely in, I could go pretty much any weekend, but it would be nice to avoid the week of spring break. Tickets, lodging, plane tickets will all be more expensive and we probably won't get as good of a deal. Jlboyell you're just going to have to get on those skies a few times before the trip if we head to Alta. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcski (May 1, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> That would be the goal and the hope, hence another reason why I'd suggest focusing on places where I have at least some connection.



Your living room sofa and floor?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 1, 2012)

So it looks like we might have 5-10 people or so.  We'd probably need more and no, I can't offer my couch and floor :lol:


----------



## jlboyell (May 1, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> So it looks like we might have 5-10 people or so.  We'd probably need more and no, I can't offer my couch and floor :lol:



even if you cant get special pricing, utah is still on my list.  i wouldnt mind picking even just a long weekend, where azers were there.  get a group tour from thetrailboss...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 1, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> So it looks like we might have 5-10 people or so.  We'd probably need more and no, I can't offer my couch and floor :lol:



I've got a place I can stay in SLC pretty much anytime I want so if it's more informal I'm still in. But I'd prob go to Alta since my Wachusett pass gets me $35 tickets there.


----------



## gmcunni (May 1, 2012)

i'd give it 5% chance i can make this.  will probably do a Utah trip next season but will be dependent on school vacation / personal issues for scheduling.  if by a miracle it is the same time i'll join for a day or 2 of skiing tho i'll probably be staying over in Ogden area (family in Eden).


----------



## thetrailboss (May 1, 2012)

Yes, an informal meeting or weekend gathering may be the best for now, unless we can get a large group of committed folks to be able to get a deal.  I think a bit more interest would be needed for that.


----------



## marcski (May 1, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> So it looks like we might have 5-10 people or so.  We'd probably need more and no, I can't offer my couch and floor :lol:



I've got a really good buddy who lives about 23 mins from the Wildcat lot, I can stay with anytime I'd like.  Thanks for the welcoming offer though. .


----------



## Nick (May 1, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> So it looks like we might have 5-10 people or so.  We'd probably need more and no, I can't offer my couch and floor :lol:



well if you can get 10 people and charge $40 a night you are making out OK. But you should probably make pancakes and coffee in the morning.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 1, 2012)

I know this is in the way early planning stages, just wanted to say that POW MTN is just over 50 miles north from SLC.  Day trip option is there


----------



## snowmonster (May 1, 2012)

^ Considering what we in the east consider to be day-trippable, Jackson Hole would probably make the list.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 1, 2012)

^ You're right!!.... We'll hit that too!!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 1, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Considering what we in the east consider to be day-trippable, Jackson Hole would probably make the list.



Actually true story, when I stay in Odgen, i was planning to ski powder and snowbasin, so i call to find out about bus to mountain the very nice women, answers and said know public transportation to mountain,  but she pick me with her truck on way to work,  she did and hooked me up for free skiing 2 days, that was just amazing,  and she drove in from near Jackson whole,  its like a four hour commute 4 days week she said she just ski pass, i never forget some of the niceest people out their, and she wouldn't take any money from me, sorry about thread hike, needless to say i haven't made it to powder yet.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 1, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> im interested.  any other snowboarders sitting that alta day out?  i have the same spring break as snowmonster


You can snowboard at snowbird opposite said as Alta and Brighton gets a lot of love from snowboards.


----------



## snoseek (May 1, 2012)

Johnskiismore said:


> I know this is in the way early planning stages, just wanted to say that POW MTN is just over 50 miles north from SLC.  Day trip option is there



I'll go up to powmow with you no problem if I make it over that week. I will have my truck also. With any sort of fresh snow that is my personal favorite in the Wasatch. I may take up a weekend evening job next winter for a little extra $$$$ but still plan on being able to road trip m-f.


----------



## ski stef (May 1, 2012)

I'm in for this.  I could prob make it any weekend....or weekday...Pretty flexible


----------



## xwhaler (May 2, 2012)

If some sweet deals could be arranged I'd definately be interested and could prob get a few more on board.


----------



## bigbog (May 2, 2012)

Would _luv_ do 4-5 days......anywhere with snow over the boot-tops..;-)


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> If some sweet deals could be arranged I'd definately be interested and could prob get a few more on board.



well, add 15 more to the roster :lol:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xwhaler (May 3, 2012)

Nick said:


> well, add 15 more to the roster :lol:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



LOL....I doubt I could get 15...I'm betting most of the girls wouldn't do the trip but a half dozen is possible for sure!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 5, 2012)

Well, it looks like we have a good core of interest.  Let's see where we can take this.  Stay tuned.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (May 5, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Re: Pow Mow  I have yet to go because last year when I visited it just did not have as much snow as LCC (I visited in December 2010).  This season I did not get up there.  My other concern would be getting there as it is a haul from SLC and if folks are flying in I imagine that we want to focus on a particular area(s) to make it easy.  This is partly why I suggested LCC because Snowbird has good lodging and Alta is literally over the ridge.



Can't go wrong with LCC. 

Might not be a bad idea to try to get a group rate at one of the hotels around the Mid Valley area. I've stayed at the Crystal Inn in Murray and it was a decent place. Reasonably priced and convenient to LCC and BCC.

If everyone was staying at the same place, I'd recommend pitching in to rent  a van (or vans).  It's well worth the convenience of not having to take the UTA ski buses, especially with a group.

In my prior  trips to SLC, I did most of my days at Alta and Snowbird. If I'm planning to ski any weekend days (such as flying out Saturday and skiing on Sunday) I've found Solitude to be a great option to avoid the weekend crowds. It's also a nice "first day" spot to get acclimated, as the terrain is a tad mellower than I also like ti spend a day at Snowbasin.  I get a kick out of the Utah locals acting like it's in the middle of nowhere. It's maybe an hour from SLC. It's probably easier to get to than Wachusett from Boston. To me, this is a world class ski area in every way; well worth the grueling one hour drive. A stop at the legenday Shooting Star Saloon on the way back is a must.

My strategy is usually to get a Superpass for one day fewer than the total number of days I plan to ski. That covers the LCC/BCC areas. I'll play it by ear, and hit Snowbasin on the first bluebird day...most of it is so wide open, visibility can be a problem on flat light days.

No question there's more than enough great terrain between Alta and Snowbird to keep anyone happy for many days. But, for me, one of the advantages of SLC is the ability to sample multiple areas during the trip. They each have their own distinct personality.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (May 5, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Considering what we in the east consider to be day-trippable, Jackson Hole would probably make the list.



I live in SE MA, just a couple of miles from the RI border.I think SLC to JH is comparable to me driving to Saddleback or Sugarloaf; both of which I've done as day trips.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (May 5, 2012)

Alta closed this year with 392" total snowfall. That qualifies as a terrible year for them, as they've averaged well over 600" for the last 7 or 8 seasons.

Their "terrible" season would be an above average season for the vast majority of ski areas in the Rockies, the East, or the Alps.


----------



## benwhiteskis (May 11, 2012)

I'm in, but I live in Utah now, so I'll definitely meet up with you guys, but don't count me in for any group discounts


----------



## MadPadraic (May 13, 2012)

Mr. Trailboss,

I'm in, but won't be spending any time at Alta.



snowmonster said:


> ^ Considering what we in the east consider to be day-trippable, Jackson Hole would probably make the list.



You're actually in a league of your own when it comes to day trips. No idea how you manage to stay awake!




jlboyell said:


> im interested.  any other snowboarders sitting that alta day out?  i have the same spring break as snowmonster



Me. I plan on hitting up Brighton as I've heard it rivals Mt Baker in a number of departments.


----------



## snowmonster (May 13, 2012)

MadPadraic said:


> Mr. Trailboss,
> 
> I'm in, but won't be spending any time at Alta.



Just ride Snowbird and we'll see you on the ridge.



> You're actually in a league of your own when it comes to day trips. No idea how you manage to stay awake!



I'm thinking of becoming a truck driver because of my driving habits. 



> Me. I plan on hitting up Brighton as I've heard it rivals Mt Baker in a number of departments.



Same. Brighton is on the hit list. I hear the sidecountry is amazing.


----------



## MommaBear (May 13, 2012)

Are AZ Summits family friendly?  We were talking about a trip west for next season.


----------



## Nick (May 14, 2012)

Yup ... we've had some kiddos in attendance in past years. Besides, my wife is pregnant and I"ll probably be bringing my almost-born son to all future AZ events :lol:


----------



## MommaBear (May 14, 2012)

Mine are older.  We would definitely be interested.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 15, 2012)

MadPadraic said:


> Mr. Trailboss,
> 
> I'm in, but won't be spending any time at Alta.
> 
> ...



Brighton is great you can find powder days after a storm.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 15, 2012)

I'm only a hop, skip, and 8 hour drive away!


----------



## bigbog (May 22, 2012)

Oh yeah...count me in sure TB......anyplace...
*Snoseek*, we'll have enough of us for shift-drivers that I think we could, conceivably wing it if someplace else, relatively closeby, got dumped on...


----------



## roark (May 24, 2012)

Interested.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 16, 2012)

Fwiw...$.01 in on Brighton.....have read a lot of visits going as Scotty's post.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 16, 2012)

bigbog said:


> Fwiw...$.01 in on Brighton.....have read a lot of visits going as Scotty's post.


 its a good place less crowed then Alta and Snowbird same epic snow fall


----------



## MadPadraic (Jun 18, 2012)

bigbog said:


> Fwiw...$.01 in on Brighton.....have read a lot of visits going as Scotty's post.



This reads almost like one of Scotty's posts.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 19, 2012)

MadPadraic said:


> This reads almost like one of Scotty's posts.


I agree, lol.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 9, 2012)

OK, so here is who I have so far:  

Scotty
Snoseek
4aprice
snowmonster
jlboyell
vdk03
wa-loaf (maybe)
xwhaler and others
Ski Stef
Mad Padraic
Momma Bear
Big Bog
Roark

Anyone else before I see what I can do?


----------



## vdk03 (Jul 9, 2012)

Pretty sure marievdk and one other will be joining us as well

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 9, 2012)

So it looks like 20 or so, if I count a few extra for xwhaler and others.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 9, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> So it looks like 20 or so, if I count a few extra for xwhaler and others.


 I cant wait to go.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey Guys,
I need to bail on this---while I'd love to go I found out recently that we are expecting a child (our first!) in early February.
My time on skis this year is going to need to be Nov-Mid Jan....let's hope for an early winter 

Sounds like a great trip---look forward to reading the TRs if it does happen.


----------



## Nick (Jul 26, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> Hey Guys,
> I need to bail on this---while I'd love to go I found out recently that we are expecting a child (our first!) in early February.
> My time on skis this year is going to need to be Nov-Mid Jan....let's hope for an early winter
> 
> Sounds like a great trip---look forward to reading the TRs if it does happen.



Congrats! I just had my first in June!


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jul 26, 2012)

Nick clearly planned better.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 26, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> Hey Guys,
> I need to bail on this---while I'd love to go I found out recently that we are expecting a child (our first!) in early February.
> My time on skis this year is going to need to be Nov-Mid Jan....let's hope for an early winter
> 
> Sounds like a great trip---look forward to reading the TRs if it does happen.



Congrats!!


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Jul 31, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> Hey Guys,
> I need to bail on this---while I'd love to go I found out recently that we are expecting a child (our first!) in early February.
> My time on skis this year is going to need to be Nov-Mid Jan....let's hope for an early winter
> 
> Sounds like a great trip---look forward to reading the TRs if it does happen.



Even without Utah, you'll be getting plenty of powder days this winter...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 17, 2012)

Still looking into this folks......


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 13, 2012)

Plans getting finalized.  Will be back in Utah 3/23-3/30.  Can't wait.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Puck it (Sep 13, 2012)

I looking into 1/11 -1/16 for the trip west this year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 13, 2012)

Snowbird has not responded to me.  So it is looking like if we do anything it will be less formal and more meet ups.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Sep 15, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Snowbird has not responded to me.  So it is looking like if we do anything it will be less formal and more meet ups.



Kind of like truckers at a rest stop, eh?


----------



## Nick (Sep 15, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> Kind of like truckers at a rest stop, eh?



All I can think of with your first day of posts is this guy:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> Kind of like truckers at a rest stop, eh?



Well that's because they are too busy with you, man.  :lol:


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Sep 17, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Well that's because they are too busy with you, man.  :lol:



Pretty sure that post doesn't make sense. Have no fear though, America has a forgiving culture. Maybe your next attempt will make sense, or even be funny!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> Pretty sure that post doesn't make sense. Have no fear though, America has a forgiving culture. Maybe your next attempt will make sense, or even be funny!





Makes plenty sense and is funny too.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> Pretty sure that post doesn't make sense. Have no fear though, America has a forgiving culture. Maybe your next attempt will make sense, or even be funny!



Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2012)

So you guys doing anything with this or did it come apart at the wagon wheels


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Snowbird has not responded to me.  So it is looking like if we do anything it will be less formal and more meet ups.



I reached out to them today as well just off the cuff. I'll let you know if they respond !


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Nick.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 25, 2012)

What month are we looking at doing this?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 25, 2012)

We're trying to find a place to do it!  :lol:


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 26, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> What month are we looking at doing this?



Last week in March please.  Thats when I'll be there.  Anyplace will do.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 14, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Last week in March please.  Thats when I'll be there.  Anyplace will do.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




I'll be be at Snowbird/Alta second week of March


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 14, 2012)

Not nailed down yet, but looking like I'll be there 3rd week of March ...


----------



## kingslug (Nov 25, 2012)

I'll be there..right after it pukes...best place to storm chase...


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Nov 29, 2012)

Going to do a little tour this weekend. I'll be sure to do some skier compaction to prep the slopes for you gumbies. There have been a few nice pow days so far. You guys should practice your pow skiing before coming out. Don't wanna look like a bunch of gumbies.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 29, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> Going to do a little tour this weekend. I'll be sure to do some skier compaction to prep the slopes for you gumbies. There have been a few nice pow days so far. You guys should practice your pow skiing before coming out. Don't wanna look like a bunch of gumbies.



:roll:  Have fun with that.  I will be out there as well.....


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> Going to do a little tour this weekend. I'll be sure to do some skier compaction to prep the slopes for you gumbies. There have been a few nice pow days so far. You guys should practice your pow skiing before coming out. Don't wanna look like a bunch of gumbies.


If your really in Utah I am not moving their then.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Nov 29, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> :roll:  Have fun with that.  I will be out there as well.....



Orange mocha frappuccino at the tram club after? I'd love to pick your brain on groomer farming.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Nov 29, 2012)

Scotty said:


> If your really in Utah I am not moving their then.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


>



sure makes work go by quicker.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Nov 29, 2012)

are you targeting me because of my skin color?


----------



## kabacrunch (Dec 7, 2012)

You LDS?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2012)

Nothing new here folks, regrettably.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 7, 2012)

Well I'll be skiing in the SLC area Mar 19-23 if anyone else is going to be there. Drop me a PM when it's close and we can see about getting some turns in.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Well I'll be skiing in the SLC area Mar 19-23 if anyone else is going to be there. Drop me a PM when it's close and we can see about getting some turns in.



Bummer, your flying out the day I fly in.  Enjoy and leave some snow for me.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 8, 2012)

kabacrunch said:


> You LDS?



why is that the first question people ask people from Utah? 

Since you're apparently unfamiliar with my creed and belief system it revolves around paying homage to the mountains, the snow that falls on them and appreciation of all they offer.

Sadly there is not enough time on Sunday to attend services at CoJCoLDS, although on an average week my dog drops a deuce on church grounds at least twice.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 17, 2012)

Glad to see the news out of Utah this week.  Hope your ripping it up TB.  After a weekend of WROD down here at CBK (hey at least it skiing) I'm sure looking forward to my trip in March.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Glad to see the news out of Utah this week. Hope your ripping it up TB. After a weekend of WROD down here at CBK (hey at least it skiing) I'm sure looking forward to my trip in March.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



It was amazing yesterday, except for the zero visibility.  When you come up let me know.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 17, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> It was amazing yesterday, except for the zero visibility.  When you come up let me know.



Two words for days like that, "Brighton woods".  Try it sometime don't think you'll be sorry.  Will pm when the time comes up.  Enjoy the snow and leave some for me:razz:.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Two words for days like that, "Brighton woods".  Try it sometime don't think you'll be sorry.  Will pm when the time comes up.  Enjoy the snow and leave some for me:razz:.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Pretty much the bottom half of Mineral Basin, and from about the top of Gad 2 down, were both fine.  Things are filling in really nicely.  This is better than the skiing was last February.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 28, 2012)

This thread has been up for almost 8 months and I haven't seen a definitive date yet! If we wait any longer I don't see this thing happening, I say we just set a day based on when the MAJORITY of people are available, and let everyone fix their schedule around that.

TTB, I'm within driving distance, almost.... (about 8 hours) Let me know if you want to catch up some time so you can show me your hidden stashes!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 29, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> This thread has been up for almost 8 months and I haven't seen a definitive date yet! If we wait any longer I don't see this thing happening, I say we just set a day based on when the MAJORITY of people are available, and let everyone fix their schedule around that.
> 
> TTB, I'm within driving distance, almost.... (about 8 hours) Let me know if you want to catch up some time so you can show me your hidden stashes!



It's not happening. A few of us have posted the dates we'll be in the area if you will be there the same time we can hook up for a couple days skiing. But there's nothing organized.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 29, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> why is that the first question people ask people from Utah?
> 
> Since you're apparently unfamiliar with my creed and belief system it revolves around paying homage to the mountains, the snow that falls on them and appreciation of all they offer.
> 
> Sadly there is not enough time on Sunday to attend services at CoJCoLDS, although on an average week my dog drops a deuce on church grounds at least twice.



...and the 2nd question anyone asks is: How's the beer out there in Utah?


----------



## Wally Brown (Dec 29, 2012)

If it doesn't happen this year maybe next? (I've been there 7 times) Fly into Salt Lake City and look in any direction. You will see mountains... lots of mountains. 45 minutes to an hour and you can be making some sick runs. A bad year in Utah beats anything I've skied in the northeast. Don't get me wrong, I love New England; but if you get a chance to ski in Utah, take it. If you have a local to guide you, even better.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> This thread has been up for almost 8 months and I haven't seen a definitive date yet! If we wait any longer I don't see this thing happening, I say we just set a day based on when the MAJORITY of people are available, and let everyone fix their schedule around that.
> 
> TTB, I'm within driving distance, almost.... (about 8 hours) Let me know if you want to catch up some time so you can show me your hidden stashes!



Pretty much as I said earlier in the thread--we approached Snowbird in August and again in November.  The sales/marketing guy in November got the specs and has not gotten back to us.  We're looking at another option, but right now the only thing I can say is we do informal meet ups at this point.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 2, 2013)

So, I guess last week's skiing qualifies as a mini-AZ summit, right?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 2, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> So, I guess last week's skiing qualifies as a mini-AZ summit, right?



You got the VIP Treatment


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 21, 2013)

TB we need updates.  60 days till I'm there.  Getting fired up.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 28, 2013)

4aprice said:


> TB we need updates.  60 days till I'm there.  Getting fired up.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



There is nothing to update unfortunately.  We have approached two places and there is no interest from them.  So, regrettably, for this season, if folks want to meet up with me informally, or together, let's communicate and do that.  Hopefully next year we get connected with the right folks.


----------



## carbonXshell (Feb 18, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> There is nothing to update unfortunately.  We have approached two places and there is no interest from them.  So, regrettably, for this season, if folks want to meet up with me informally, or together, let's communicate and do that.  Hopefully next year we get connected with the right folks.



I'll be at Snowbird with my Club this coming weekend. What's the skiing like these days? Looks like some snow will fall this week and hopefully more while we're there.


----------



## conwayeast (Feb 20, 2013)

Would be interested in hearing more about dates, times, prices, etc Just like everyone else I am sure. I think by planning a trip to Alta you are alienating a certain members of the forum. I think the summits should be all inclusive. If Alta is in then count me out.


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2013)

Just a thought, when we were at Sugarloaf for the summit I rode a chair with GM John Diller and I asked about a possible introduction to put something together next year maybe at Big Sky (Montana) which is also a Boyne resort. 

Thoughts on that ?


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 20, 2013)

Nick said:


> Just a thought, when we were at Sugarloaf for the summit I rode a chair with GM John Diller and I asked about a possible introduction to put something together next year maybe at Big Sky (Montana) which is also a Boyne resort.
> 
> Thoughts on that ?



I'd definitely have interest depending on when/how much. I've heard Big Sky is vast and amazing landscape.
Boyne also owns Brighton which I don't know much about but SLC would be easier/cheaper to fly to than Montana I'd guess.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm coming to Utah Feb 28th for 5 days..staying in Sandy..looks like you got some snow on the way...


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 20, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> I'd definitely have interest depending on when/how much. I've heard Big Sky is vast and amazing landscape.
> Boyne also owns Brighton which I don't know much about but SLC would be easier/cheaper to fly to than Montana I'd guess.



We approached Brighton and got no response.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nick said:


> Just a thought, when we were at Sugarloaf for the summit I rode a chair with GM John Diller and I asked about a possible introduction to put something together next year maybe at Big Sky (Montana) which is also a Boyne resort.
> 
> Thoughts on that ?



Out of all the places I've been out west Big Sky/Moonlight is my favorite. I don't think there are any direct flights to/from Bozeman.


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> We approached Brighton and got no response.



Yeah Brighton was a dead end


----------



## snoseek (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll be floating around the wasatch mon/tues i think if anyone's around.


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 20, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Out of all the places I've been out west Big Sky/Moonlight is my favorite. I don't think there are any direct flights to/from Bozeman.



There are from Newark this year on United, pretty sure it's the first year (along with Jackson Hole).  1 flight a week each way on Saturdays.  I'm going to book a car for Feb. 2014 any day now.  Book super early and save lots of $$$.  If it doesn't work out I just cancel.

Update: Just booked a Standard SUV for 9 days, total with taxes $262 using a Costco discount and Entertainment coupon.  Now just gotta hope they have the direct flight out there next year, I'll take a connector home to get the extra days in.


----------



## carbonXshell (Feb 22, 2013)

Do you need avalanche gear for any areas at Snowbird or Alta?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

carbonXshell said:


> Do you need avalanche gear for any areas at Snowbird or Alta?



Out or bounds yes.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2013)

carbonXshell said:


> Do you need avalanche gear for any areas at Snowbird or Alta?





Scotty said:


> Out or bounds yes.



That's the general rule, but after some inbounds avalanches last season, one that buried a snowboarder on Blackjack Traverse, I personally ski with an Ava-lung, shovel, probe, and beacon on very snowy days....just in case. Especially if I head out on the Bookends, into the upper parts of Little Cloud Bowl, or one of the other bowls that may give despite avi work.


----------



## carbonXshell (Feb 24, 2013)

We made it finally! Took about an hour to get up the road yesterday once it was opened around 4:20... Staying at the Cliff Lodge... Avalanche control work is shaking the hell out of the windows this morning! Looking forward to skiing in some powder today


----------



## carbonXshell (Feb 25, 2013)

I found some good snow in Bookends Bowl late in the day yesterday...


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 25, 2013)

^fkna! Gee, man, you're one silent skier.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2013)

carbonXshell said:


> I found some good snow in Bookends Bowl late in the day yesterday...



Bookends is always a good choice....


----------



## carbonXshell (Mar 1, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> ^fkna! Gee, man, you're one silent skier.



Yeah, definitely! 

Maybe cuz the snow wasn't deep enough, lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

carbonXshell said:


> Yeah, definitely!
> 
> Maybe cuz the snow wasn't deep enough, lol.



Scotty house in 3 years summit party at my place for everyone that goes.


----------

